# AHB Articles: Gas Burner



## grombo80 (30/1/12)

This is the discussion topic for article: Gas Burner


----------



## Yob (30/1/12)

been discussed a million times already

LINKY 

FWIW I use a 3 ring and medium pressure regulator and will boil the ass off a keggle.. I also have a over the side imersion element if I want to get to boil in a hurry, usually not though...


----------



## Sambrew (11/3/15)

I have a Mongolian burner welded into my brew bench run on a high pressure reg. Dont know why you'd need anything else, boils a 100 l stainless kettle in no time and I don't ever have it on full bore. I love it.


----------



## barls (11/3/15)

nice necro there.


----------

